# Ever Bumped Into Someone 'Famous' Whilst Playing Golf??



## Stuart_Wales (Feb 6, 2013)

Me and an old mate crossed paths earlier and he reminded me of when we were both young (16/17) and one of the 60+ old farts at our then club called my mate up for having his trouser (accidently) tucked into his sock. He proper gave him the once over about 'dressing correctly' and the ways of how 'one should assert himself in and around the golf course'; something we were already very aware and often paranoid about. He was clearly enjoying himself aswell.... 

Well literally the second he stops ripping into my mate and giving me the once over, Joe Calzaghe (fresh from unifying his weight division and very much in his prime) walks past with a hand full of clubs, basket ball shirt, hat backwards, flip flops, the works!!! He walks pretty much through us, gives us the wink, then walks onto the first tee and ploughs one wide right! Me and my mate just look at the old chap and give him the 'go on, tell him' eyes!!! 


Another regular we used to see was Bradley Dredge, who was pro of the above course and we were teeing off on the first which ran adjacent to a pond on the second which was a good 250 to carry. It was winter, and frozen solid. All we could hear was crack.... crack...... crack..... but couldnt catch what it was. Got to the second and Bradley was there with an iron (elevated tee, but still?!?!?!?) 100% hitting this pond. Called us through and we went away. After the pond were about 100 pro v1's he'd been hitting onto the ice! haha! 


I've also seen most of the Wales football team (Giggs, Bellamy, Speed (RIP) etc) going around the Vale of Glamorgan before an international match. One of the lefties in the squad, Andy Legg (Cardiff City hero..) drove into my old mans bag. My old man was furious until he saw leggy, then busted out into conversation as if he's known him forever; as you do with any 'celebrity'. 

Anyone else had 'the honour'?


----------



## BLAM (Feb 7, 2013)

I had Lady Parkinson chasing me from behind (ooer!) for 9 holes once. No matter how fast me and a mate tried to play she was intent on catching us up. We pulled into the half way house thinking to let her pass and so we could get our breath back but in she marched as well and walked straight up to us. "Is this your head cover?" she asked. "I've been trying to hand it over for the past 8 holes".


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 7, 2013)

I have played a round on Captains Day with Steve Ogrizovic, Coventry City FA Cup winning goalkeeper.


----------



## Stuart_Wales (Feb 7, 2013)

BLAM said:



			I had Lady Parkinson chasing me from behind (ooer!) for 9 holes once. No matter how fast me and a mate tried to play she was intent on catching us up. We pulled into the half way house thinking to let her pass and so we could get our breath back but in she marched as well and walked straight up to us. "Is this your head cover?" she asked. "I've been trying to hand it over for the past 8 holes". 

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Bucket92 (Feb 7, 2013)

Never played with or seen a celebrity on the course but I'm glad there's another Welshman and Cardiff 
fan on the forum


----------



## thecraw (Feb 7, 2013)

I've had the pleasure of Jim Watt's company twice on the golf course.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 7, 2013)

Played in the Libbys Challenge Charity day at Bearwood Lakes a couple of years ago. Baking hot day, really hot.
Saw Dennis Waterman approaching the 18th green. Bloody hell, he was like a lobster and sweating like a pig. I honestly thought he was going to keel over


----------



## golfdub (Feb 7, 2013)

In 2011 I had to share my lesson with Les Ferdinand and I would often see David ginola and Zola at the range, I never spoke to them though apart from Les who was very friendly he also had his misses their watching.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 7, 2013)

Had the absolute pleasure of joining Eric Sykes for a few holes many years ago...


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Met and chatted with Mike Summerbe and Francis Lee a few years ago at Quinta do Lago in Portugal. Really nice guys and Mike was particularly chatty and really excited about the big changes that were happening at the time at Man City


----------



## Ethan (Feb 7, 2013)

Played 18 holes with Robert Garrigus (long), Oli Fisher (really nice guy), Rory Bremner (funny), Barry Richards (ex-SA cricketer, really pleasant).

Played on same golf team (not Ryder Cup) as Darren Clarke. OK, it was a long time ago. 

Played 1 hole with Nick Faldo (cordial)

Practised at Wentworth between GMac and Martin Kaymer, bumped into Rory McIlroy in clubhouse and had a chat. 

Bumped into Mark Wahlberg (quite short), Jerry McConnell (Hollywood actor), High Grant, Ian Botham, Kenny Lynch (ask your Dad) and a few others.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 7, 2013)

A lot of us let Kenny Dalgleish and Alan Hanson play through us at Hillside, I nearly got hit by KD's ball.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 7, 2013)

Thats golf, everyone is human when it comes to whacking a small white ball down a field into a hole with metal sticks...

It doesnt matter who you are, you can play together for 9/18 holes and have a great match, a good chat and have lots of fun!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 7, 2013)

Used to play with the guy who wrote Deliliah.
Talked to Sean Connerey for 10 minutes without realising who he was,
Duke and Duchess of Windsor
Played a few holes with Celtic legendary goalie Ronnie Simpson
Played with one of the 'Famous Five' Lawrie Riley,John Panton [former world seniors champion], Ronnie Shade, Bobby Cole, David Howell, Spent time with Arnold Palmer and Gary Player.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 7, 2013)

Prince Andrew, turned up at our place a couple of years ago, the club tried to ask around if someone would play with him, but no one wanted to as i remember. He just wondered around nodding at people.

Alex Salmon, barged into the members changing room last year during the Scottish open, he was staying with the owner of Castle Stuart who was his new BFF. One of the guys asked him if he was a member as it was a members only locker room

I saw Lloyd Cole on the 17th green when i was on the 1st, was at his concert at Eden court the night before and if i'd known he was a golfer i'd have signed him on.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 7, 2013)

Danny mcgrain in the clubhouse at gleneagles.

It was one of those awkward moments when you walk towards someone you think you know but can't place.... As we passed I just nodded and said "you alright?". 

5 minutes later I realised it wasn't some old nearly forgotten mate but the legendary Celtic and Scotland full back!


----------



## Moquillo19 (Feb 7, 2013)

I once followed Henry Cooper at Lullingstone Park. At the London Club we gave Steve Backley a rousing applause from the verandah when he drained a 40-50 putt across the 18th. He was with Cyril Regis and 2 other guys and none of them saw it so he thanked us for the cheer. I saw Austin Healy at Caldy, great rugby player and not bad at the salsa, but his voice could be heard all over the course.
And my favourite was last October....... At Shendish Manor, Hemel Hempstead, me and my mates managed to annoy Vinnie Jones by sitting in the chairs he and his party liked to sit in by the bar (they were very comfortable it must be said!!!). We found it quite amusing at the time as they were relegated to the reception chairs with their champagne! Later that day we found out he was holed up there hiding from the press after rumours about his private life were in The Sun. I'm sure a group of knackered golfers sitting in his place with nothing better to do than drink Guinness all afternoon really helped his mood! Sorry Vinnie if you're reading this!!!!!!


----------



## Captainron (Feb 7, 2013)

Playing the 18th at Castlerock a helicopter landed on the adjacent practice area and Michael Douglas climbed out. A few south African sports people back home but that's about it. Played in the same fourball as Smiffy though. Starstruck is not the word


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 7, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Prince Andrew, turned up at our place a couple of years ago, the club tried to ask around if someone would play with him, but no one wanted to as i remember. He just wondered around nodding at people.

Alex Salmon, barged into the members changing room last year during the Scottish open, he was staying with the owner of Castle Stuart who was his new BFF. One of the guys asked him if he was a member as it was a members only locker room

I saw Lloyd Cole on the 17th green when i was on the 1st, was at his concert at Eden court the night before and if i'd known he was a golfer i'd have signed him on.
		
Click to expand...

My friend used to be the manager at Cromer and he got a call from Andrew one morning asking if he could play.
He thought it was someone on a wind up and nearly told him to pea off. Ended up playing 18 holes with him.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 7, 2013)

Lennie Bennett was a member at my old club back home and although could be a bit umm, short, always had loads of time for the juniors (not like that) and bridged the gap between the stuffy oldies and the banter of the younger members.

Had Mario Melchiot playing behind me a few weeks back, asked him if he wanted to play through as we were in a 4 to his 1 but he said he was happy just practicing and hitting a few balls.

Also had the pleasure of playing with Mick Avory the drummer from The Kinks this weekend who was a good laugh and always sticks around for a pint or two afterwards.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 7, 2013)

Never on the golf course but did see David Lynn going into Trentham GC over Christmas.


----------



## Hooper (Feb 7, 2013)

I let Frank Sinclair and his playing partner through when I was practising alone. He was a better footballer than he is a golfer....and that's saying something. ;-)


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2013)

Played 5 holes at Bearwood Lakes with David Howell and our Illustrious Leader MikeH a few years back in a Srixon/Cleveland Scramble.
Other teams were Captained by Stensen (tall), Kjeldsen(short) and Jiminez(Essence of Cool). Got interviewed by Di Stewart(Dougherty) at the end (still got her number somewhere!) and met Howeller's Manager at the time (an ex-Tour player whose name escapes me at the moment).


----------



## PPE (Feb 7, 2013)

Ron Atkinson at Lickey Hills in Rubery, Birmingham.


----------



## golfdub (Feb 7, 2013)

Ethan said:



			Played 18 holes with Robert Garrigus (long), Oli Fisher (really nice guy), Rory Bremner (funny), Barry Richards (ex-SA cricketer, really pleasant).

Played on same golf team (not Ryder Cup) as Darren Clarke. OK, it was a long time ago. 

Played 1 hole with Nick Faldo (cordial)

Practised at Wentworth between GMac and Martin Kaymer, bumped into Rory McIlroy in clubhouse and had a chat. 

Bumped into Mark Wahlberg (quite short), Jerry McConnell (Hollywood actor), High Grant, Ian Botham, Kenny Lynch (ask your Dad) and a few others.
		
Click to expand...


Wow that's some list of players, how have you had these opportunitys ?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 7, 2013)

I was at The Belfry playing when the Sky tv football mob pitched up for the same 2 days. Andy Gray usually did a golf trip to Spain but because of the ash cloud flight cancellations the decamped to The Belfry so we had Gray, Richard Keys, Charlie Nicholas, Jamie Redknapp, Alan Smith, Alan Macnally, Gary Mcallister and a number of other ex footballers following us round. They were all in buggies and we were walking, but apart from their driving and general high sprits they were very good on the course although they did keep a couple of our guys awake, who roomed over the bar, by singing Tom Jones songs at 3 am in the morning in the bar.

I did tell Arsenal old boy Alan Smith where to go! Well to be precise, I saw his ball land in the rough and pointed him to it! Gary Mcallister always said hello whenever I saw him around the complex as he had done, some time earlier when I saw him at The Grove whilst we both watched Tiger Woods on a tee box at the World Golf, he seemed a real gent!


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 7, 2013)

Was called through by the former middleweight boxer David Starie and he's trainer at my local club a few year back,Derrick Randall the former England cricketer I also saw playing there a few times.When I caddied on the European seniors tour in our group at various times was Sam Torrance,Ian Woosnam.Roger Chapman the US Seniors Open and USPGA seniors winner was around a lot but mainly as a referee back then and Constantino Rocca what a character that man is!.


----------



## m9wst (Feb 7, 2013)

nearest i've seen is ex norwich city goalkeeper Bryan Gunn in the clubhouse at Barnham Broom in norfolk.


----------



## nobetterbruv (Feb 7, 2013)

Shared the course at Quinta da Cima with Phil Babb as it appeared to only have two 4-balls on it. He seemed alright in the bar over some tapas but my sentiment has changed (maybe unfairly) after the Golf Punk subs debacle.


----------



## ludders (Feb 7, 2013)

I played in the HDID match play last year against John Regis the Olympic athlete, and I must say it was probably the most enjoyable round of golf I have had, he was great company along with his mate also both we're very good golfers but we did beat. Them on the 1st play off hole


----------



## MarkA (Feb 7, 2013)

Seen Michael Owen and Giggsy at Worsley


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 7, 2013)

m9wst said:



			nearest i've seen is ex norwich city goalkeeper Bryan Gunn in the clubhouse at Barnham Broom in norfolk.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds a bit Alan Pratridge [ish]


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 7, 2013)

I once bumped into Monty at the Old course. He was on the 18th tee doing a bit for the TV the week before the Open in 2005. I played my approach to the 1st and I pulled left of the green. I then had the pleasure of standing in front of Monty and a BBC camera crew while I played a nice pitch shot onto the green.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 7, 2013)

Closest I've been was being drawn to play with Gordon Banks in a Pro-Am, but he didn't show up.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 7, 2013)

Probably the oldest post......Ben Sayers jnr.
I was about 4 and he was in his 80's.
Also met George Zaharis, husband of Babe.
And also from the old days Dia Rees, Max Faulkner, Eric Brown and Dave Thomas.


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 7, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Probably the oldest post......Ben Sayers jnr.
I was about 4 and he was in his 80's.
Also met George Zaharis, husband of Babe.
And also from the old days Dia Rees, Max Faulkner, Eric Brown and Dave Thomas.
		
Click to expand...

I once read that Max Faulkner whilst well into he's 80's would play in sub zero temperatures in deepest winter putting most of the members to shame who wouldn't venture out in those conditions,I saw him interviewed on tv shortly before he passed away,he was a true gent and a credit to the game.


----------



## MetalMickie (Feb 7, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Closest I've been was being drawn to play with Gordon Banks in a Pro-Am, but he didn't show up.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that.

I played with him quite a few times, he used to be a member of our club, lovely bloke, best ever keeper but very average golfer.

Also used to play occasionally with the penalty saving expert - Paul Cooper. Best striker of a 1 iron I have ever seen amongst club golfers, but then he didn't carry any woods.


----------



## Shaunmg (Feb 7, 2013)

Not myself, but my very good friend told me a cracker. His son(who I know well) was working in Dubai and was lucky enough to be invited for a knock on a very expensive course.


The story goes; he and his partner almost had the course to themselves or so it seemed. Gradually two lady golfers started catching them up. The two guys could not believe how they were hitting the ball and decided to let them through when they caught up. When they did so, to their amazement they realised they had just let through Annika Sorenstam and managed to exchange a few pleasantries between them. they didnâ€™t recognise the other woman, but by the way she hit a ball they thought she must be a pro too.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Feb 7, 2013)

I've bumped into a few Gloucester Rugby players at local courses, biggest 'current' name being Ben Morgan the Glos & England No.8 at Lilleybrook in Cheltenham.  A lot of the players play there, including Mike Tindall.


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 7, 2013)

Damon Hill often uses our place to practice in the summer when his son is racing at Snetterton.  That's about it!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 7, 2013)

Frank maclintock at south herts, and Capello at the grove. He wasn't playing, just walking the cart path.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Capello at the grove. He wasn't playing, just walking the cart path.
		
Click to expand...

Forgot about that - that was the Powerplay thing wasn't it?


----------



## Rooter (Feb 7, 2013)

I played with a famous person called Smiffy at west sussex. 

Not this one below though.. i was mis-sold it.. Knob


----------



## Moquillo19 (Feb 7, 2013)

ludders said:



			I played in the HDID match play last year against John Regis the Olympic athlete, and I must say it was probably the most enjoyable round of golf I have had, he was great company along with his mate also both we're very good golfers but we did beat. Them on the 1st play off hole
		
Click to expand...


 Mr Ludders!!!!
I know who you are!!!! LOL
Fancy seeing you on here!!!
Get your name on the forum members map and we'll have cornered the South East corner!!!
Do ya know who I am???? 
No real names though cos I like to go incognito! :thup: LOL


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 7, 2013)

Years ago when he was about 13 I played a round with Stephen Gallagher at the Belfry, he hit it a mile even then! Played in a Pro Am with Sammy Nelson (ex Arsenal) at the London Club but the best moment was when I stood on the first tee at Royal Dornoch with Jimmy Greaves, my all time sporting hero.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 7, 2013)

The society I belong to is run by a guy called Mike who is a right wind up merchant. and he tells the story of how he and another member Doug Bryant were hacking around Wycombe Heights one day, when Doug hit his ball into the woods and they were both looking for it.

A male dog walker joined in the hunt and whilst searching Mike tells the dog walker that " You wouldnt expect a professional athlete to hook his ball so badly", went on to explain that his partner was "THE Douggie Bryant, Used to play for Arsenal back in the late 60's"
"You must remember him" "Charlie George used to clean his boots"

Anyway they managed to convince this chap that he had met an old footy star, signed an autograph and the bloke goes off happy as larry

1 minute later the howls of laughter could be heard for miles.


----------



## JezzE (Feb 7, 2013)

Most random would be Brian Blessed walking his dog while we played Sunningdale Old once, 'Gordon's alive!' echoing through the undergrowth... okay, I made that bit up but you certainly knew what his dog's name was (though I can't remember now!)


----------



## Piece (Feb 7, 2013)

Minor celebs for me - Peter Crouch, Tony Cottee, Heidar Helguson, Doug McClelland (!) at Silvermere range.


----------



## richart (Feb 7, 2013)

Wabinez said:



			Damon Hill often uses our place to practice in the summer when his son is racing at Snetterton.  That's about it!
		
Click to expand...

Damon Hill lives round the corner from me, and I did invite him to play in the H4H day, but he was working for Sky.

When I was a junior I met Max Bygraves on the first tee at Parkstone. Also played in front of Michael Parkinson at Swinley. Met Bob Wilson, Arsenal keeper at charity day at Ferndown. For some reason the celebrities seem to play the nicest courses.:mmm: 

Caddied for Frank Carson at Calcot Park in a Pro Am. Sandy Lyle played as an amateur, and was hitting a one iron further than the Pro's drivers. First time I ever saw Seve play. Must have been shortly after the 1976 Open when he came second to Johnny Miller. 

Mike King (Queenie) who played in the Ryder Cup was a member at my Club Reading, but only ever played with his dad. Had lessons from Roy Mason at Goring and Streatley, Carl's dad.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 7, 2013)

I played with Bob Wilson (and the illustrious MikeH) at a charity golf day a couple of years ago. It was a forum opporunity and I have to say that Bob was a pleasure to play with, very chatty and friendly. The event is an annual one at Belton Park (I was not a member then) arranged by Rory Underwood and there were plenty of famous sportsmen there. Loads were ex Leicester Tigers as well as the likes of Willie Thorne (did a very funny auction) Chris Akabusi (a giant of a man), Gladston Small to name a few. Was a great day and everyone was really approachable, happy to sign autographs etc.


----------



## Stuart_Wales (Feb 7, 2013)

So just a few of you then hahahaha


----------



## golfcitydweller (Feb 7, 2013)

can top all of the above ....prince andrew , when he was  captain of  r & a ....joined us on 1st tee ...m8  and i  both had 4 `s ,andrew has a 5 ...2nd  tee... andrew pegs it up 1st and m8 says ...well sir ,don`t know what company u play in but a 4 beats a 5 ...sheepish andrew tells minder to pick up his tee....i didn`t know  where to look ..classic


----------



## Slime (Feb 7, 2013)

I once bumped into Roy McFarland, Derby County, whilst playing in Spain and one day when I was lucky enough to be playing Swinley Forest we saw Peter Senior on the course and Tom O'Connor arrived by helicopter..............flash *******.

*Slime*.


----------



## richart (Feb 7, 2013)

I am sure I remember Smiffy saying he played with King George V, and that is when he started calling people nobs.:mmm:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 7, 2013)

shivas irons said:



			I once read that Max Faulkner whilst well into he's 80's would play in sub zero temperatures in deepest winter putting most of the members to shame who wouldn't venture out in those conditions,I saw him interviewed on tv shortly before he passed away,he was a true gent and a credit to the game.
		
Click to expand...

I always thought him as a bit of a pratt.....not quite as big as his son in law Brian Barnes though.


----------



## richart (Feb 7, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I always thought him as a bit of a pratt.....not quite as big as his son in law Brian Barnes though.
		
Click to expand...

Max Faulkner joined Blackmoor after he won the Open in 1951, before moving on to St Georges Hill the following year. Just read that in my Centenary book.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 7, 2013)

richart said:



			Max Faulkner joined Blackmoor after he won the Open in 1951, before moving on to St Georges Hill the following year. Just read that in my Centenary book.

Click to expand...

You could call him the Ian Poulter of his time.
Not sure if I would want him as my club pro.


----------



## Sion (Feb 7, 2013)

I was in a driving range on New Year's Eve, I had no idea how to use the ball dispenser. I turned to the guy queuing behind me and it was Jason mcateer. As a huge LFC supporter that was cool. He was in the bay next to me, nice guy. I also managed to shake hands with tiger woods and co in the 2010 Ryder cup!!


----------



## Fyldewhite (Feb 7, 2013)

louise_a said:



			A lot of us let Kenny Dalgleish and Alan Hanson play through us at Hillside, I nearly got hit by KD's ball.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I was there and they came through us on 13th. Very nice chaps the pair of them too. Played at Mere in front of the whole Liverpool FC squad in April last year (Kenny again, just before they sacked him!!). Then when the open was on at Lytham, Isao Aioki turfed up at our place with full entourage and played behind us. Funny thing was that my mate nearly made him play off the yellows but saw the name on his bag just in time!!


----------



## brendy (Feb 7, 2013)

Was playing Ardglass at the same time as Bill Murray (Off the telly Ghostbusters fame) last year during the Irish open week, in fact in one of the photos published, my motors boot spoiler was in shot  more famous than me! haha.

in fact, here it is, I believe we were going out the 3rd or 4th hole when he was returning back past us towards the 15th.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2013)

Dan Maskell (BBC tennis commentator), James Bolam, James Hunt were members at Wimbledon Common, so saw/played with them regularly. Have caddied for Godfrey Evans (England wicketkeeper in the 60's), Ronnie Corbett, Bernard Cribbins. Saw Faldo and Lyle randomly pitch up at Royal Wimbledon and go out and play followed by me, the caddies and three or four others. Saw John Parrott at Blue Mountain Driving Range last summer, having dashed straight out after covering the Royal meeting. Brett Rumford (European tour pro) pops up to the club for some practice every now and then.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2013)

Bumped (literally) into Kriss Akabusi at the Belfry - he had just "been", I was just "going"

Stood next to Freddie Jacobsen at the RC in Wales, at the 3rd green in the pouring rain


----------



## Iaing (Feb 7, 2013)

I once played in a charity tri-am thingy with Ian St. John.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 7, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Forgot about that - that was the Powerplay thing wasn't it?
		
Click to expand...


Right venue, wrong time. The England footy squad stay there before internationals, ditto sarries rugby, and various champions league teams (certainly seen juve and inter before). Seen Beckham in the car park, but not on the course. 

Rickg was fairly keen on Alisha Dixon when we were there for Paul's birthday. But again, that was in the club house, not on the course.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm sure Fabio was around after the PowerPlay thing too - only been to the Grove once and definitely walked past him on my way back to the car..


----------



## PIng (Feb 7, 2013)

PPE said:



			Ron Atkinson at Lickey Hills in Rubery, Birmingham.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 7, 2013)

Imurg said:



			I'm sure Fabio was around after the PowerPlay thing too - only been to the Grove once and definitely walked past him on my way back to the car..
		
Click to expand...


Quite possible, as they are often there. But when I saw him, it must have been around the 13th, ( so 9 hole pp ruled out), and was playing with a mate and his son, who got an autograph on his score card. (also got beckham's in the car park).


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 7, 2013)

Jason McAteer and John Aldridge are both members at our club.

I met Kenny Dalglish at hillside last year and I've got a picture to prove it!


----------



## golfdub (Feb 7, 2013)

Piece said:



			Minor celebs for me - Peter Crouch, Tony Cottee, Heidar Helguson, Doug McClelland (!) at Silvermere range.
		
Click to expand...

My old pro also teach crouchy so I bump into him a few times but he was a local lad and everyone seemed to know him


----------



## Fabregas9200 (Feb 7, 2013)

Shane Lowry knows me by names. Ive hit his clubs before too. Dead sound couldnt meet a nicer guy.


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Feb 7, 2013)

Saw Steve Ogrizovic at Coventry (Finham) and Andy Gray at Moor Hall.


----------



## jason6r (Feb 7, 2013)

Met Harry Redknapp in the locker room at St George's Hill - he was doing a charity match apparently.  He was a really good bloke - plenty of time for everyone and really genuine.


----------



## richart (Feb 7, 2013)

jason6r said:



			Met Harry Redknapp in the locker room at St George's Hill - he was doing a charity match apparently.  He was a really good bloke - plenty of time for everyone and really genuine.
		
Click to expand...

 We saw Harry at Remedy Oak. Gave him a wide berth, as he had just been sacked by Spurs, and seemed more twitchy than ever.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 7, 2013)

richart said:



			We saw Harry at Remedy Oak. Gave him a wide berth, as he had just been sacked by Spurs, and seemed more twitchy than ever.

Click to expand...

He's played at my place a few times apparently, but I've never seen him, which is just as well...:rant:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 7, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Jason McAteer and John Aldridge are both members at our club.

I met Kenny Dalglish at hillside last year and I've got a picture to prove it!
		
Click to expand...

That picture is a bit dark - which one is you?

I met him on the next hole - Alan Hansen sent his drive about 200 yards left, gave up his ball, conceded the hole to kenny.


----------



## richart (Feb 7, 2013)

SaintHacker said:



			He's played at my place a few times apparently, but I've never seen him, which is just as well...:rant:
		
Click to expand...

 Our Pro is a Pompey season ticket holder, and I think he would like to get his hands on Harry. I have seen Le Tiss playing at Stoneham.

Callum Giles the hockey player, think he holds the record number of caps for GB, is a member of our Club. Played with him a few times, and a really nice bloke.


----------



## Val (Feb 7, 2013)

golfcitydweller said:



			can top all of the above ....prince andrew , when he was  captain of  r & a ....joined us on 1st tee ...m8  and i  both had 4 `s ,andrew has a 5 ...2nd  tee... andrew pegs it up 1st and m8 says ...well sir ,don`t know what company u play in but a 4 beats a 5 ...sheepish andrew tells minder to pick up his tee....i didn`t know  where to look ..classic
		
Click to expand...

Hilarious I have to say, and quite right too.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 7, 2013)

richart said:



			Our Pro is a Pompey season ticket holder, and I think he would like to get his hands on Harry. I have seen Le Tiss playing at Stoneham.
		
Click to expand...

Mattys a member at Stoneham, very good player plays off about 4 I think. Richard Bland is his best mate.
Us and that lot down the road don't have a lot in common, except for a mutual Redknapp hatred!


----------



## Stuart_Wales (Feb 8, 2013)

It seems like the car spoiler is taking the lead on this one! :rofl:


----------



## Wildrover (Feb 8, 2013)

As many of you may know, my club Gainsborough GC, is owned by Ping and we often get celebs playing the course when they come for a club fitting. Best one has to be about 3 or 4 years ago when Kylie flew in. She landed at the helipad at the far end of the course and was being chauffered down the access road which runs right by the 16th green. My group were on the green and my mate played a chip that just lipped out which brought a round of applause from Kylie and her entourage, believe me we hear this story at least once or twice a week. Met her in the clubhouse afterwards and she was delightful (not just in that way) posing for photos and signing autographs. She had a fitting, along with her boyfriend, and they ordered one set each for each of her houses around the world, how the other half live eh.


----------



## trevor (Feb 8, 2013)

I once played with someone that had sold a train ticket to Peter Alliss the day before.


----------



## brendy (Feb 8, 2013)

Photo or it never happened! 


trevor said:



			I once played with someone that had sold a train ticket to Peter Alliss the day before.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 8, 2013)

Couple of Villa players but no one really famous, bumped into a lot more famous people in nightclubs.


----------



## trevor (Feb 8, 2013)

brendy said:



			Photo or it never happened! 

Click to expand...

There see.


----------



## Heidi (Feb 8, 2013)

Alan Rough was in the group behind me and the big man at the mixed open at West Linton last year - we had a better score than him and his partner...his golf is as good as his goalie keeping  and he still has a mullet...

believe he plays at Mar Hall - with all the other superstar footballers


----------



## brendy (Feb 8, 2013)

Wheres the ticket, you big faker you!


trevor said:



View attachment 4498


There see.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rickg (Feb 8, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Rickg was fairly keen on Alisha Dixon when we were there for Paul's birthday. But again, that was in the club house, not on the course.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think she noticed me videoing her..........


----------



## Canmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Frank LeBoeuf (who was then playing for Chelsea) at Richmond Park - he actually hit his drive into me - hit my shoulder!


----------



## rickg (Feb 8, 2013)

played in the group behind Brendan Cole from Strictly at the Virgineers Charity day last year.

Chatted with Ian Wright as he was waiting for a lesson.....we have the same pro....Wrighty was keen to have a go with my JPX800 pros...

Pat Jennings and Martin O'Neil regularly play in the Aircraft Golf Society with us at St George's Hill.

Mick Hartford is a member at my club and plays a lot with Aussie cricketer Jeff Thompson...they both played in thebHFH day at Luton Hoo last year with Kenny Hibbit.

Played with the Derby County Football team at the Belfry at their annual golf day.....lots of their famous old players playing. Phil Brown the manager at the time was playing.

KD and Hansen at the GM meet at Hillside.


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 9, 2013)

trevor said:



			I once played with someone that had sold a train ticket to Peter Alliss the day before.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure I saw Peter Alliss sitting in traffic in a Jag in Felixstowe,Suffolk a few years ago.I mentioned this to a friend who said it was possible as Alliss did talk evenings in the Pier Pavillion in Felixstowe.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Played with Andrew Sherborne in a pro-am about ten years ago (which he won), never heard anybody swear so much. Also saw Jethro in our pro shop once paying a green fee. He was doing a show in our town that night. We also have a couple of trophies that were presented by celebrities, Bruce Forsyth and Kenny Lynch. Kenny used to return each year to present the trophy to the winners but not been now for years.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 16, 2013)

Not so much bumped into them but play in an annual charity event at Gullane and Gavin Hastings plays in it too.
Very nice chap he is too.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 16, 2013)

I met Kenny Dalglish and Harry Hood at Bothwell Castle back in the seventies. John Lowe at West Midlands GC. Gordon and Gavin Srachan alng with the Coventry City chairman at the Warwickshire, Peter Shilton at Kenilworth.


----------



## Stuey01 (Apr 16, 2013)

Sir Clive Woodward, scouting the course in a buggy before booking a charity day at Richings Park where I was a member last year.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 16, 2013)

Forgot to mention playing a fourball with Steve Beaton.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 17, 2013)

King Edward VIII.


----------



## mikee247 (Apr 17, 2013)

I used to be a member of Woodbury Park in Devon in 90's when Mansell owned it. He would often sit down and have a chat with members on the balcony etc. A nicer guy than he gets credit for.  They once did the Gotchas there which was a bit of fun with Noel Edmunds and lots of z listers... also most of the Chelsea football team did pre season training here. Vialli, Wise, Zola etc. I remember Dennis Wise getting a bollocking for wearing flip flops in the bar. The "White Shark" good mate of Mansells, used to fly in by chopper and they'd have a 2 ball. We played behind them once and struggled to keep up!  Again a nice chap in the bar after.
I've been lucky enough to be on a Vodafone Celebrity Masters day at Wentworth with quite a few big names like Tarbuck, Lineker ( t**ser) Steve Redgrave etc. I played a round with Selena Hinchcliffe during the day and fancied my chances  as she was single at the time but got to pi*sed at the evening do!!  I sat on the table that evening with Shilton (god how much has that chap blown on gambling!!) who was highly entertaining. Bobby Davro wasnt!   Ive Had a good chat and a couple of swifties at the  bar with big Sam at Wentworth. Quality. A couple of Jockeys at my place all good lads the ones I've met.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 17, 2013)

We have hosted The Wooden Spoon Society golf days in the past and I've been fortunate to have quite a long chat with Peter Allis who was guest speaker - he lives fairly nearby as well.  Kenny Lynch and Damon Hill and other celebs were playing that day.  I see we are hosting their 30th anniversary Founders Day at our place this year - the WSS being founded 30 yrs ago with a comp held at our place - so that should provide plenty of celeb spotting and 'chatting-to' opportunities - if I can be bothered.  I'm generally not a celeb person.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 17, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			King Edward VIII.
		
Click to expand...



Sure you dont mean King Henry V111?

You have to expand on this one Doon!


----------



## Snelly (Apr 17, 2013)

I have played with and met a lot of famous people through golf - too many to list but the usual suspects that attend the Variety Club, Sparks, H4H events etc.  Some were lovely and some much less so. 

Out of them all, I have had the most fun with Tim Brooke Taylor and played my best golf under the captaincy of Martin O'Neill. One of the rounds of my life in fact at RCD with him managing me and keeping me focused - honest!

The most famous people I have ever met though were Stevie Wonder and Freddie Mercury. I met them both, not through golf but on the same night at my Aunt's 40th birthday party.  Both were lovely but I was only 15 at the time and consequently, was much more interested in one of the other guests that evening - Linda Lusardi!  I also had dinner that night with Cynthia Lennon and her son, Julian who were both charming company but I was a little too young to be able to appreciate the opportunity sadly.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 17, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Sure you dont mean King Henry V111?

You have to expand on this one Doon!
		
Click to expand...

The late Duke of Windsor. [he was an Edward or not perhaps!!]


----------



## Lollfred (Apr 17, 2013)

Played in the Ipswich Town golf day recently and there were a few town "legends" playing, but none of the current squad play golf apparently, apart from Jay Tabb (on loan from Reading), there rest are probably too busy on their playstations or looking in the mirror !  

Once bumped into Prince Edward in a pub in Suffolk, think he was working as part of a TV crew, drank bitter !


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Apr 17, 2013)

Gordon Strachan used to play at our place quite a lot when he was managing Celtic, I saw him in the clubhouse.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 17, 2013)

Mark Wahlberg at a course outside LA. He's not very tall.


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 17, 2013)

Heidi said:



			Alan Rough was in the group behind me and the big man at the mixed open at West Linton last year - we had a better score than him and his partner...his golf is as good as his goalie keeping  and he still has a mullet...

believe he plays at Mar Hall - with all the other superstar footballers
		
Click to expand...

Disappointing to learn of this - I thought we were more exclusive  

I've played with former Scotland boss Craig Brown and was in the group behind Sean Connery on the New Course at St Andrew's once.


----------



## mixdupste (Apr 17, 2013)

One went to the driving range just round the corner from my house in Leeds and Chris Kamara was 2 bays down from me  Really nice guy and had a bit of banter with him.

Played the 2010 course at Celtic Manor and we were behind Martyn Williams the ex Wales Rugby Union Captain. I didnt have a clue who he was as I'm not into egg chasing hahah


----------



## Roops (Apr 17, 2013)

Playing at a Corporate day at Wentworth, I wandered into the changing room and promptly met Russ Abbott.........


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 17, 2013)

Back in the day got to play a few holes along with Eric Sykes... What an absolute gent....


----------



## CMAC (Apr 17, 2013)

Ethan said:



			Mark Wahlberg at a course outside LA. He's not very tall.
		
Click to expand...

you dont get any more respect for saying it twice :ears: post #11


----------



## CMAC (Apr 17, 2013)

Tom Watson AND Jack Nicklaus at Royal Troon bar 

Kevin Keegan Turnberry

Colin Montgomery who stopped and watched me and 3 mates tee off at The Kings course Gleneagles- he applauded 1 (not mine)


----------



## CMAC (Apr 17, 2013)

just spotted, someone resurrected this from 2 mths ago


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 17, 2013)

StrangelyBrown said:



			Gordon Strachan used to play at our place quite a lot when he was managing Celtic, I saw him in the clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure it wasn't just that ginger kid of corrie?


----------



## Crow (Apr 17, 2013)

No.


----------



## Sharktooth (Apr 18, 2013)

Roops said:



			Playing at a Corporate day at Wentworth, I wandered into the changing room and promptly met Russ Abbott.........
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!


----------



## Big push right! (Apr 26, 2013)

I followed Shane Ritchie round a few years ago in tenerife. It was crazy golf and I was partnered with my 5 year old son and he was with his similarly aged daughter


----------



## daymond (Apr 26, 2013)

Ray Reardon stopped to catch his breath half way up a  steep path between green and tee. Passed a few pleasantries.A real gentleman. ( Castle Combe The Manor course. You will know why he stopped if you have played it )


----------



## PieMan (Apr 27, 2013)

Played with Blundell and another mate at The Grove yesterday and Darren Anderton was in a two-ball behind us. He almost hit Blundell with his drive on the 8th! Missed his head by a couple of feet!!


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 27, 2013)

A gang of us were at the Belfry a few years back and bumped into Sam Torrance. It was reported in the media that he had broken his toe by walking into a flowerpot but what wasn't reported was that he was pi##ed as a f#rt at the time!


----------



## kinhell (Apr 27, 2013)

I met Mark James at the Belfry and big Ron Atkinson. Played with Super Bob Taylor (West Brom legend). I've seen Cyrille Regis a hole in front of us at Wharton Park, Bewdley.


----------

